# API Access to Local Weather Data



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a service I can use to pull in my local weather? It needs to be preferably free or relatively cheap and I only need access to the temp and rainfall amounts.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you looked at Weather Underground or PWS Weather?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll have to revisit Weather Underground. I'd rather not have to pay especially for personal use. How is DarkSky in comparison to WU?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

DarkSky is not giving out new API keys anymore since Apple bought them, and will be discontinuing API access for existing users sometime next year. There's another thread or two on this in the forum. People who are better at this stuff than I am are exploring alternatives.
EDIT: See the last couple pages of this thread.


----------

